# My 3 boys!



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought I would share by puppies! 

Fluffy, who is 7 and got groomed today so he is looking mighty handsome! He is a Malamute and weighs 110ish.










Noodles, who is 4. Noods is a Shihtzu/Bichon and is about 12 pounds.










Alfie, who is a little over a year, maybe close to 2. He is a poodle who weighs 5 pounds.











There are quite a few more fur babies here, and non furred babies as well....just thought I would share since Fluffy looked so handsome tonight!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

They're adorable!

I'm so biast, Fluffy is my fav. lol I have a soft heart for them big 'ol dogs.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Oh my god fluffy is breath-taking!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are lovely.


----------

